# Phong thủy bàn làm việc – Tránh đặt cây xương rồng trên bàn làm việc



## thieugau1 (22 Tháng năm 2020)

* Cây xương rồng vốn có vẻ ngoài gai góc, xù xì nhưng khi được tạo hình trồng trong những chậu nhỏ xinh xắn lại trở thành cây cảnh để bàn làm việc được yêu thích của nhiều người. Nhưng theo phong thủy thì bạn không nên đặt cây xương rồng trên bàn làm việc.*
* Tránh đặt cây xương rồng trên bàn làm việc*

Con người có một mong muốn bẩm sinh để được kết nối với thiên nhiên, mà các nhà khoa học gọi là “biophilia”. Thật không may, trong cuộc sống hiện đại, chúng ta lại dành phần lớn thời gian ở nơi làm việc, thường là các văn phòng, tòa cao ốc, có xu hướng bị hạn chế nhiều sự kết nối của con người với môi trường tự nhiên.
Bởi vậy, ta luôn tìm những cách để có thể gần gũi với thiên nhiên hơn, và một trong những cách đơn giản nhất là đưa chúng vào không gian sống, không gian làm việc của mình.
Nhưng trong văn phòng và trên *bàn làm việc* bạn không nên lựa chọn *đặt cây xương rồng trên bàn làm việc* vì sao lại như vậy.
Xét về hình dáng, xương rồng là loài có nhiều gai nhọn, những mũi nhọn của nó nếu chĩa thẳng vào người sẽ tạo ra khí xấu, ảnh hưởng không tốt tới sức khỏe của gia chủ. Ngoài ra, việc có quá nhiều gai nhọn trên thân mình cũng khiến nó luôn bị bao bọc bởi sát khí. Việc xương rồng nở hoa thường được cho là sẽ mang đến điềm lành (vì hoa của nó mang năng lượng tốt) nhưng cũng không đủ sức để át đi những năng lượng xấu đến từ những chiếc gai nhọn.

Phong thủy có quan niệm “hình nào khí nấy”, do đó, những cây xanh tốt, dáng khoẻ khoắn, vươn cao thường tạo nên nhiều sinh khí. Ngược lại, những cây có dáng ủ rũ, gai góc hoặc xù xì thường sẽ tạo nên sát khí hoặc ám khí. Vì vậy, nếu bày xương rồng trong văn phòng công ty sẽ khiến công ty khó phát triển, người lãnh đạo cũng không sáng suốt, có thể mắc bệnh tật và tài sản công ty dễ thất thoát.
* Những cây có thể đặt trên bàn làm việc mang lại may mắn*
Sau đây là tổng hợp loại cây cảnh để bàn làm việc văn phòng hợp phong thủy được lựa chọn nhiều nhất, vừa đẹp vừa ý nghĩa góp phần mang lại may mắn, hút tài lộc cho chủ nhân.


Cây kim ngân để bàn làm việc mang lại may mắn, tiền tài
Cây kim ngân để bàn làm việc mang lại may mắn, tiền tài
Đại đế vương để bàn làm việc mang đến sự uy quyền
Cây Bạch Mã Hoàng Tử
Cây Bình An
Cây phú quý để bàn làm việc giúp thanh lọc không khí
Cây Cau Tiểu Trâm
Cây ngọc ngân để bàn làm việc mang đến nhiều bổng lộc
Cây Lan Hồ Điệp
Còn rất nhiều loại cây phù hợp với mệnh của bạn. bạn có thể tham khảo thêm một số lại cây mang lại may mắn, hợp với bạn nhất.
>>> Ý nghĩa phong thủy cây thịnh vượng để bàn làm việc


----------

